# Hilfsschütze ersetzen



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

kann ich an unserer CNC-Drehmaschine die Hilfsschütze durch eine Simatic-Steuerung ersetzen? Es sind ca. 20 Hilfsschütze(2NC/2NO) deren Kontakte abgebrand sind. An manchen Schützen sind nur ein Öffner oder Schliesser beschaltet, an weiteren beides. Hat mein Vorhaben Sinn oder soll ich lieber neue Schütze einsetzen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## volker (31 Oktober 2003)

das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. kommt drauf an was die schütze schalten. aber wenn die kontakte abgebrannt sind, lässt das darauf schliessen, dass du grosse ströme hast.
für die sps gibt es ausgangsbaugruppen mit 0,5 und 2 A. oder aber auch relaisbaugruppen.

für näheres musst du mehr infos liefern.


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2003)

Sämtliche Schütze die ich ersetzen möchte haben eine 24V/DC Spule und schalten auch nur 24V/DC. Die Spannung kommt von verschiedenen Schaltnetzteilen, wobei das schwächste 10A und das stärkste 30A Ausgangsleistung hat.
Es sollen z.B. der Türverriegelungsschalter, Hydraulikventile usw geschaltet werden.


----------



## Zottel (1 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sämtliche Schütze die ich ersetzen möchte haben eine 24V/DC Spule und schalten auch nur 24V/DC.


Die Belastung ist einmal thermisch (Strom x Strom x Übergangswiderstand), wobei die Spannung relativ egal ist,
andererseits durch Abbrand im Lichtbogen, wenn induktive Lasten ausgeschaltet werden.
Dazu muß immer eine Schutzbeschaltung vorgesehen werden, wenn man bei Schützen eine vernünftige Lebensdauer und bei elektronischen Schalausgängen eine Lebensdauer>0 erreichen will.


> z.B. der Türverriegelungsschalter, Hydraulikventile usw geschaltet werden.


Alles induktive Lasten. Und wenn sowas geschaltet wird, sollte das auch nicht mit Hilfs- sondern mit Leistungsschützen geschehen.
Bei SPS-Ausgängen entnimmst Du Vorschläge für die Schutzbeschaltung am besten den Datenblättern der Baugruppe.
Ich benutze sowas sehr ungern für größere induktive Lasten, weil mehrere Ausgänge in einer Baugruppe sind.
Wenn einer kaputt geht, ersetzt man die ganze Baugruppe. Wenn einer häufig schaltet, erwärmt er die ganze Gruppe oder gemeinsame Kühlkörper, was die Belastbarkeit aller Ausgänge senkt.
Ferner führen gemeinsame Leitungen die Summe der Ströme.
Ich nehme gerne normale (0,5 A?) Ausgänge und schalte entweder ein Schütz oder ein solid state relay dahinter. Diese Teile lassen sich dann im Fehlerfall einzeln wechseln und eventuell größer dimensionieren.


----------



## Mathias W. (1 November 2003)

*Elektronische Lastrelais.......*

Hallo Franky, ich an deiner stelle würde das mit der SPS ganz vergessen und eher die normalen Relais gegen elektronische Relais austauschen. Die zwar vielleicht bei falscher Dimensionierung auch nicht ewig halten aber der Abrissfunken dürfte beseitigt sein und bei richtiger dimensionierung sollte auch das Elektronik-Relais ziemlich lange halten!

Also so würde ich das machen.

Gruß Mathias


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2003)

Hallo Mathias,

gibt es denn auch elektronische Relais mit NO und NC-Kontakten? Wenn nicht, eignet sich Dein Vorschlag wohl nicht, oder?

Gruß
Knirzel-Pirzel


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2003)

Hi

an Deiner Stelle würde ich die Finger von Sachen lassen wovon Du keine 
Ahnung hast sonst lernt die CNC noch fliegen.
In eurem Betrieb gibt es doch bestimmt Leute die mit Elektrotechnik etwas mehr vertraut sind oder??
Man kann halt nicht alles immer selber machen dafür gehn andere lange in die Lehre usw.

mfg

Christian Werner


----------



## Mathias W. (2 November 2003)

*Lehre gehen ....*

Hallo Franky,  ich glaube wenn unser Herr Werner in irgendeine Lehre gegangen wäre dann hätte er einen konstruktiveren Beitrag geleistet, oder nicht?

Also es ist so weit ich weiß korrekt, es gibt keine Elektronischen Relais mit einem Öffnerkontakt, aber mann kann ja den Eingang des Elektronischen Relais invertieren und so den gewünschten Zustand herbeiführen. Elektronische Bauteile für diese Vorschaltung gibt es zur genüge, Ist zwar keine konventionelle Lösung, sollte aber trotzdem gut funktionieren!!!

Mann könnte, da es ja sicherlich auch einen Preislichen unterschied macht, anstatt Solid State Relais auch normale Schütze und Relais benutzen, wie oben beschrieben und diese dann mit entsprechenden Schutzeinrichtungen bestücken!

Das mußt Du aber wissen, wie Du das machen willst! 
Nur würde ich, für eine solche Aufgabe keine SPS nehmen, 

1.mal hast Du schon eine Steuerung
2.mal die Ausgänge der SPS würden auch nicht lange halten
3.mal viel zu teuer!

Gruß Mathias


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2003)

Hallo Franky,
kann Dir vieleicht helfen, wenn Du einen Elektroplan hast.
Gib doch mal Deine E-Mail-Adresse bekannt, um Kontakt aufnehmen zu können.

Kopf hoch!
sps-fuzzy


----------



## churchill (2 November 2003)

Hallo Franky

es würde vielleicht doch noch eine Möglichkeit geben eine S7 einzusetzen.
Du könntest die ganz normalen 0,5A-Karten einsetzen, jedoch um Platz zu sparen, mit Systemverkabelung und PLC-Interface-Modulen von Phönix
einsetzen. Ich hab letztes Jahr eine Anlage von S5 auf S7 umgebaut und dieses System verwendet. --> Es funktioniert tadellos. Die Relais können einen Strom von bis zu 6A schalten. Kannst auch für schnelle Schaltungen Optokoppler verwenden. Mit diesem System spart man sich ein haufen Zeit und Nerven. Ich will natürlich nicht die Ideen und Vorschläge von den oberen Beiträgen untergraben, ist nichts weiteres als eine andere zusätzliche Information.
Hier noch den Linkdazu:  
http://www.phoenixcontact.com/de/index_1024.htm

mfG churchill


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2003)

*Kontaktinfo*

Hallo und hier die Kontaktinfos falls mal jemand etwas von einem aroganten Kotzbrocken machen lassen will:

Christian Werner
EWS Solingen
Tel:  0212/13685
Fax: 0212/10969

info@ews-solingen.de
http://www.ews-solingen.de

Auch hier zu finden als Benutzer EWS. Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfehrungen. Wäre gespannt!


----------



## Flinn (2 November 2003)

*Tolle Beiträge -> Glückwunsch!*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...sonst lernt die CNC noch fliegen...





			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...von einem aroganten Kotzbrocken...



Herr Werner,
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den obigen Beiträgen. Solche konstruktiven Beiträge werden immer gerne in einem Forum gesehen.
mfG
Flinn


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2003)

Hi Leute

hier sind wirklich ne Menge an Spinner und Idioten im Forum.
Nur wenn man hier seine Meinung sagt das man von Dingen wo man so wenig Ahnung hat besser die Finger lassen soll.
Man merkt doch schon an den ersten zwei Fragen zB. "ich hab ein 10A und ein 30A Netzteil " das der gute Mann überhaupt keine Ahnung hat.
Und Ihr anderen macht euch über solche Dinge überhaut keine Gedanken.

Das beste sind dann immer die Feiglinge die als "Gast" oder anderen Namen Ihre Sprüche schreiben.
Also die Adresse die unser Feigling hier geschrieben hat stimmt.
und damit Ihr mich auch noch Mobil erreichen könnt hier noch meine 
Mobil -Nr. 0172/3164869

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Christian Werner

EWS Elektrotechnik GmbH


----------



## sps-concept (2 November 2003)

**g**

Hallo Christian,

denkste ernsthaft da ruft jemand an? *löl* An deiner Stelle würde ich mir mal die Art überlegen mit der du hier die Leute vollballerst. Dann bleiben auch die anderen sachlich

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2003)

Hi Andre

Erkläre mir doch mal was an meinem Kommentar so schlimm ist damit auch ich es verstehe.


mfg

Christian Werner


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2003)

Hi Leute

was geht denn hier ab??? 
Eigentlich hat hier doch keiner was schlimmes geschrieben oder darf
man hier im Forum nicht seine Meinung sagen ohne dafür dumme Sprüche zu bekommen??????


netten Gruß

Dirk

PS. An unseren Admin den Beitrag von unserem Gast sollte man löschen


----------



## sps-concept (2 November 2003)

*Beitrag*

Hallo Christian,

les dir einfach die Beitrage nochmal mit Verstand durch. Bissel provokativ isses doch, oder? Dann brauchste dich nich über das Echo wundern. 


....an Deiner Stelle würde ich die Finger von Sachen lassen wovon Du keine Ahnung hast....

....hier sind wirklich ne Menge an Spinner und Idioten im Forum......

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2003)

Hi Andre

weißt Du was traurig ist.
Seitdem Du für Deine Bausteine aus allen Ecken schläge bekommen hast 
traust Du Dich nicht mal mehr Deine Meinung zu schreiben und schreibst nur solche netten Antworten damit Dich bloß keiner mehr angreift.
Ich kenne Dich noch anders aus dem SPS-Info-Netzwerk.

Und das welche mich hier angreifen nur weil ich meine Meinung sage das ist dann OK.
Solche Worte wie Spinner und Idioten fallen bei mir ja auch erst nach dem ich hier als kotzbrocken usw bezeichnet werde.
Und dann noch von jemanden der hier Mitglied ist, sonst hätte Er nicht meine Daten lesen können und selber auch noch ein Feigling und die  Sprüche nur als Anmeldung unter Gast macht.
Wenn ich meine Adresse schreiben möchte dann mach ich das schon selber und brauche dafür keinen anderen.
Ich habe auch noch nie ein Problem damit gehabt meinen Namen zu schreiben und würde mich auch nie unter anderem Namen hier ausgeben. 


Ich hoffe das Du mal wieder zu Deiner alten Form findest.
Auch wenn wir beide schon öfters mal ein paar nicht so nette Worte gewechselt haben.

MFG

Christian Werner

PS: Und der Spinner unter "Gast" kann sich gerne mal bei mir melden


----------



## volker (3 November 2003)

so ganz unrecht hat christian imho nicht. teilweise werden hier fragen gestellt die auch meine kleine nichte stellen könnte. und die ist unter 10.   . aus den ersten 2 beiträgen von franky lässt sich klar erkennen, dass er wenig ahnung von elektrotechnik hat. und dann sollte man lieber die finger von sowas lassen und das von leuten machen lassen die sich mit sowas auskennen. 
und sooo provokativ war christians beitrag ja wohl auch wieder nicht.
vielleicht ein bisschen im ton vergriffen.

*hier die daten eines user zu posten ist unterste schublade*
_wenn ich admin dieses boards wäre würde ich mir auf jeden fall mal das logbuch anschauen. vielleicht war unser gast ja nur kurz gast. IP lässt grüssen. eine abmahnung ist das auf jeden fall mal wert._

ich weiss schon warum ich hier nur die nötigsten daten in mein profil eintrage.  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2003)

Hm, nun ja...

soll ich hier nochmal was schreiben? Hatte mir das alles ein wenig anders vogestellt.
Und dieser Herr Werner hat auch noch recht. Ich habe von SPS-Steuerungen überhaubt keine Ahnung. Lediglich die Mini-Kenntnisse die mir während meiner Ausbildung zum Werkzeugmechaniker vermittelt wurden.
Aber Herr Werner! Was soll ich denn machen? Soll ich etwa die beiden, mich zur Dummpfbacke outenden Netzteile ausbauen und wegwerfen, um von Ihnen den SPS-Ritterschlag zu erhalten? Aber den will ich doch gar nicht haben!
Jetzt hab ich doch nochmal was geschrieben. Kommt aber nicht mehr vor. Versprochen. Und nochmals Sorry.

der ahnungslose
Franky


----------



## churchill (3 November 2003)

Hallo Franky

schaffst du es gewisse Leute od. Antworten einfach nicht zu beachten? 8) 
Versuchs mal! Du wirst in diesem Forum sicher auch genügend *normale* Antworten bekommen! Oder was meint unser *Admin??* :?: 

mfG churchill


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2003)

Hi Franky

das ganze war ja auch nicht böse gemeint sondern sollte nur ein Ratschlag sein. Klar hätte ich das alles noch was anders formulieren
können. Aber ich schreib immer das was ich denke auch wenn es nicht immer gut ankommt. 

Du solltest Dir einfach jemanden zur Seite nehmen, auch wenn es Geld kostet, der Dich bei Deinem Vorhaben unterstützt. Hier im Forum kannst du Dir zwar Info's holen aber wenn Du die Rep. machst ist keiner an Deiner Seite, der wenn nicht alles 100%ig läuft mal ebend die CNC in Funktion bringt.
Schau lieber jemanden 1x oder 2x über die Schulter und lerne 
bevor Du solche Aufgaben alleine löst. 

Das ist auch nur meine Meinung zu dem Thema und es soll sich nicht wieder jemand angegriffen fühlen.Ich kenne hier keinen aus dem Forum persönlich und da ist es mir "fast egal"ob jemand eine Abschußrampe für eine Rakete baut.(das ist auch nur ein Spruch)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Solingen

Christian Werner

EWS Elektrotechnik GmbH
Mangenbergerstr.33
42655 Solingen
Tel: 0212/13685  Fax: 0212/10969


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2003)

Hallo Churchill

was ist denn für Dich eine normale Antwort?????
Oder schmeißt Ihr bei euch im Büro auch immer nur mit Watte??

mit freundlichem Grüß

Christian Werner


----------



## sps-concept (3 November 2003)

*dumme Frage*

Hallo allerseits,

hab mal ne ganz dumme Frage. Also die Hilfsschütze der NC durch ne SPS ersetzen. Hm ich dachte so ne NC hat ne PLC drübersitzen. Und PLC = SPS. Wieso macht die das nich?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2003)

Hallo Christian

Wir beschmeissen nur diejenigen mit Watte die wir persönlich nicht kennen.

mfG churchill


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2003)

Hi Churchill

na lieber Watte als Steine.
Aber nun sollten wir uns mal gedanken machen über den Beitrag von Andree eigentlich hat er mit PLC=SPS garnicht so unrecht. Eine CNC mit
Klappertechnik kenne ich eigentlich auch nicht.
Aber diese Frage kann und eigentlich nur Franky beantworten der die Maschine kennt.

Mfg

Christian Werner


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2003)

Hallo Admin,
solche Beiträge, wie die von "dem" Christian Werner solltet Ihr unverzüglich löschen, um ein "vernünftiges und sehr gutes Forum" nicht mit solchen Unverschämtheiten zu füllen.

Gruß
Antifrechheit


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2003)

Hi Antifrechheit

toller Name!!!!!
Wo bekommst du eigentlich den Stoff her damit Dir die Weisheitszähne so auf die Tube drücken?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Christian Werner


----------



## churchill (4 November 2003)

Hallo Franky

falls du doch noch das Ende dieses Beitrags erleben möchtest, dann lies einmal der letzte Beitrag von André und der zweitletzte von Christian. André hat recht mit CNC=SPS! Bitte erkläre doch wie das Röntgenbild dieser Maschine aussieht. "Klappertechnik"=(lauter Schütze und Relais) od. vielleicht eine Lochkarten-Steuerung :?:  Schreib doch einfach alles was du über diese Maschine weisst.

mfG churchill


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2003)

Hier ist Ende mit Frechheiten vom Werner, und Franky schreibt einen neuen Beitrag.

Vielen Dank
Antifechheit


----------



## sps-concept (30 November 2003)

*CNC*

Hallo Franky wie is jetzt nun die Auflösung?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2003)

*Franky's Problem*

Hallo die Herren,
Hallo Franky,

es ist schon interessant wie zig Beiträge geschrieben werden und
nur ein Bruchteil dem armen Franky weiterhelfen.
Allerdings muss ich sagen hat jeder irgendwie ein bisschen recht.

Ich würde dir, Franky, raten einen Fachmann hinzuzuziehen und die
Relais gegen neue Geräte austauschen lassen. Ich nehme an dass
die alten schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.
Daher denke ich daß dies die schnellste und billigste Lösung ist.
Die Dinger werden dann ziehmlich sicher die Restlaufzeit der CNC-Steuerung überleben. Im übrigen ist es doch egal ob die Relais
oder Schütze von einer CNC oder einer PLC angesteuert werden.
In jedem Fall werden sie bereits angesteuert.

Ich hoffe ich bekomme jetzt nicht zu viel Prügel.
Grüße - Pietro Martucci


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2003)

*Schwachsinn*

Hallo ich vertsehe die Diskusion über die ganze Problematik nicht!
Es ist ja wohl klar das es schwachsinnig ist irgendwelche Schütze die vielleicht auch noch Laststrom schalten durch eine SPS zu ersetzen.
Im Normalfall steuere ich niemals Ventile usw. direkt an, sondern immer über Koppelrelais wenn möglich!!

Viel spaß beim weiterdiskutieren

KUW


----------

